# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Aoyue Int 883

## toni31

Πωλείται προθερμαντήρας Aoyue Int 883 μαζί με την βάση του (Aoyue 66 :Cool:  και βραχίονα (Aoyue 2009883A) σε κατάσταση καινούργιου.   Τιμή 280€ (συζητήσιμη)

----------


## toni31

*ΝΕΑ ΤΙΜΗ!!!!* 
*230€ Μέχρι Παρασκευή 8-4-2022*

----------


## toni31

ΝΕΑ ΤΙΜΗ!!!! *180€
*


Μόνο για μέλη του hlektronika.gr με 50 μηνύματα και πάνω.

----------

